# I've never met anyone like you before



## bobgoblin99

how do you say "I've never met anyone like you before" in catalan?? 
(it's to a woman and it's meant to be romantic)  XD

thanks


----------



## Eride

*Mai havia conegut a ningú com tu.
*


----------



## bobgoblin99

thanks very much


----------



## Cecilio

I would say:

"No he conegut mai ningú com tu".

Or:

"Mai he conegut ningú com tu".


----------



## bobgoblin99

Cecilio said:


> I would say:
> 
> "No he conegut mai ningú com tu".
> 
> Or:
> 
> "Mai he conegut ningú com tu".


 

what's the difference between them?


----------



## Cecilio

bobgoblin99 said:


> what's the difference between them?



There's no big difference, just word order. You can choose the one you prefer.

In the second case it would also be possible to add the negative word "no":

"Mai no he conegut ningú com tu".

So now we have three versions...


----------



## bobgoblin99

which one would you use if it were you?


----------



## Cecilio

bobgoblin99 said:


> which one would you use if it were you?



Maybe I would choose "No he conegut mai ningú com tu", but all of them are fine. If you wait a little you might get some more suggestions from other foreros.


----------



## bobgoblin99

no it's alright thanks
i'l trust you on this one; you sound like you know what you're talking about.
are you actually from catalonia then?


----------



## Cecilio

bobgoblin99 said:


> no it's alright thanks
> i'l trust you on this one; you sound like you know what you're talking about.
> are you actually from catalonia then?



As you can see in my public profile, I'm from Valencia, which is a Catalan-speaking area. I speak the local variety of Catalan, usually called "Valencian".


----------



## bobgoblin99

ok
so it my freind from catalan would read that the same as you right?


----------



## Cecilio

bobgoblin99 said:


> ok
> so it my freind from catalan would read that the same as you right?



It's as if I wanted a sentence in Catalan translated into English. I could get suggestions from Americans, Britons, etc. with some differences, but all of them would be "English". As I said before, maybe some Catalan speakers from other areas can give you other suggestions.


----------



## bobgoblin99

ok
thank you ever so much


----------



## betulina

Hi! 

I'm from near Barcelona and I would say exactly the same as Cecilio: "no he conegut mai ningú com tu". The other one is absolutely fine, too.

"Mai he conegut a ningú com tu" has a grammatical error (the object should not have the "a"), but anyway, many people say it like that.

Salut!


----------



## Mei

Cecilio said:


> It's as if I wanted a sentence in Catalan translated into English. I could get suggestions from Americans, Britons, etc. with some differences, but all of them would be "English". As I said before, maybe some Catalan speakers from other areas can give you other suggestions.



Hi there,

I would say the same as you in this case 

Mei


----------



## Xiscomx

bobgoblin99 said:


> how do you say "I've never met anyone like you before" in catalan??
> (it's to a woman and it's meant to be romantic)  XD
> 
> thanks


Las traducciones de los compañeros están bien observadas al pie de la letra, pero gozan de un lamentable vacío romántico, no sé si en inglés se verá igual esta ambigüedad. La frase  por sí misma no permite dilucidar si la expresión se inclina hacia lo sublime o hacia la decepción. Tanto en español como en cualquier variante del catalán se precisa el arrope almibarado del adjetivo:
—Nunca he encontrado a una persona tan exquisita como tú.
*—Mai he trobat una persona tan meravellosa com tu.*


----------

